# Crazy cat



## kimi397 (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a pic of my crazy cat... very funny!

http://www.spymac.com/details/?2352592


----------



## kimi397 (Mar 29, 2008)

By the way, his name is marvin!


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha.... a little crazy indeed...


----------

